# Fall Warblers



## cre8foru (Oct 22, 2014)

These are a few warblers I shot in the past week here in Atlanta. Its great when they hang around long enough to get some fall bokeh backgrounds. 




Common Yellowthroat by cre8foru2009, on Flickr




Magnolia Warbler by cre8foru2009, on Flickr




Tennessee Warbler by cre8foru2009, on Flickr




Black-throated Blue Warbler by cre8foru2009, on Flickr


----------



## Booger2 (Oct 22, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## mlbfish (Oct 22, 2014)

Awesome detail.


----------



## SapeloJoeBro (Oct 22, 2014)

Beautiful.


----------



## pdsniper (Oct 24, 2014)

Awesome what lens and did you use a flash ?


----------



## cre8foru (Oct 24, 2014)

pdsniper said:


> Awesome what lens and did you use a flash ?



Thanks everyone. I used a Nikon 300mm f4 with a 1.4 TC and yes I did use a flash on all except the Tennessee Warbler.


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (Oct 25, 2014)

Great set Rich ! I would pick the Tennessee as the best ,as it really tells a story too me !


----------



## wvdawg (Oct 25, 2014)

Fantastic captures!


----------



## Crickett (Oct 26, 2014)

Very nice! Great Bokeh!


----------



## Sling (Oct 26, 2014)

Great pics!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 26, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## rip18 (Oct 26, 2014)

Great shots of the little flying gems!


----------

